# My very scary visitor.



## Angi (Jul 24, 2011)

Today after it started cooling down I went out to feed my boxies. Every evening I feed and water the turtles then do yard work. After about 15 minutes I decided to go back in the house and get some bark to put around the water dish. Right on my door mat was a huge rattler. Well maybe it was only about 3 feet long, but it seemed huge stretched out and blocking my door. Was it there when I walked out? Well luckily I did not have the A/C on and my son had his window open. I was scared to death he would walk out the front door if he heard me call and I was stuck outside. I yelled "Jonathan DO NOT GO OUT THE FRONT DOOR WE HAVE A RATTLER. GO THROUGH THE GARAGE AND BRING MY SNAKE TONG" He said " Let me put my shoes on" Then I rememberd I should have my Uggs and ax too. He brought everything out and I caught the snake and he hit it with the ax. Sadly there was no way to move it without risking getting bit. I hate to admit, but because of where it was I was really scared. I am pretty freaked out. I think it is going to be a bad summer for snakes. Just when I was getting over my snake aphobia....I hope I don't have a major set back


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jul 24, 2011)

Rattlesnakes are getting pretty scary. They are not using their rattles as often anymore. They bite without warning more often. Supposedly it's because of all the wild pigs. Pigs love to eat snakes so now the snakes stay quiet to avoid getting eaten. Watch your step this time of year in the southwest


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 24, 2011)

I wish I could walk out the door and find a rattler, There was a time in my life (years ago) that I had a dream of keeping at least one of each species or rattlesnake. Have had a lot but nowhere close to all.Good thing you are prepared for when one shows up.Len


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't care who you are, a three footer is scary. Some people might scoff at that, but when you're faced with one, it's an entirely different story. 
I don't blame you for whacking it whether it was more out of fear or not. Would it have been more kind to relocate it? Sure. Easier? No way. Safer? Probably not. 
Don't be so hard on yourself! 

When I was a baby (seriously not even 2), I was crawling up some rocks with my cousins when a rattler came out and went just within my little arms reach...the woman who watched my cousins and I grabbed that sucker and flung it to where ever the good Lord decided it would land. My uncle thought it was cruel, my mom and aunt gave her a huge bonus on her check lol


----------



## Angi (Jul 24, 2011)

It didn't rattle. At least I don't remember it rattling until it was dead. It didn't coil either. They are such strong snakes, pure fighting muscle when you catch them. I have got to get a longer tong. I didn't like being that close to it. I do feel lucky my son or I didn't step on it going out or coming in the door. This stuff always happend when my husband is gone.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 24, 2011)

That's too bad that you had to kill it. I guess we as humans are good at killing what we fear.

Glad your safe and sound though - I know how much you hate those scaley critters.


----------



## October (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you at least eat it? They're quite tasty.  Might help with your discomfort around them.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Angi, how scary!!! Glad you guys are ok!!


----------



## ascott (Jul 24, 2011)

last year and this year the numbers are way high on rattlesnakes....the high volume of rain always starts the life cycle that ultimately contributes to the increased number of rattlers.... be safe all and I am glad you and your boy are good... 

I am not an advocate for killing snakes (even rattlers) however, when there is one that you can not safely isolate and it is in a place that can be lethal to people, then sometimes you have to do what you find necessary at the time....

One question, what did you do with the head? I mean you disposed of it in such a way as to not leave it as a hazard ...


----------



## Angi (Jul 25, 2011)

I put the head in a coffee can and hammerd the sides down around it so nothing could get at it then threw it in the trash.
No I did not eat it. I threw the body in the trash. Then I moved the trash can away from the house. I don't know why. This seems to have brought out some of my OCD habits. Not sure why it freaked me out so much, I have had a lot of rattlers, I guess because it was so close to the house. It was also near where my torts go during the day.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 25, 2011)

I hike as part of my job and have come across a few rattlers, I have never had a problem just moving them. I totally understand why people kill them, I just can't kill something unless it is threatning me. I am over the top when it comes to saving animals that are in my space. But I am glad no one, other than the snake, was hurt. Stay Alert, as we say at my job!


----------



## Laura (Jul 25, 2011)

but it DID have a rattle? it wasnt a gopher snake? 
I heard that ratllers were being more quiet.. Evolution!
And the gopher snakes are acting more like rattlers.. shaking tail, coiling and even flattening of the head.. 
that, is getting more of Them killed!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like Californa has a bad problem with rattlesnakes.


----------



## Angi (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya I get a lot of gopher snakes so I can tell them apart unless they are babies. I Gopher has a smoth head. A rattler has a big ugly head. It had about 7 buttons. F/B me if you want to see pix Angi Cartwright Schirer.
Guru~I live in an area with a lot of snakes plus the squirels and rabbit population has exploded. I think the rattlers are looking for a snack. I opened my door this evening and a bunch of rabbits ran, but I still counted 8. Just in my back yard!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 26, 2011)

ooo wow i would say that the snake population is booming because of all the food it can eat. There aint really rattle snakes here but they have been killed here and some where 6 foot long no joke they where killed in the mines so that is scary but just watch out for them they are mean and deadly which you already know though.


----------



## Angi (Jul 26, 2011)

Guru~The ones I have had in my yard really are not mean, they are just defending them selves like I am doing. All my friend that hike have seen a lot this year and none have had a problem with them.
I think I could keep the rattlers out of my yard if I could get rid of the rabbits and squirels.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 28, 2011)

Shortly after I bought our place (about 7-1/2 years ago), I discovered that there was a fairly good sized Western Diamondback living under the front porch...somehow, he aquired the name Old Moses. I showed the kids how far he could strike and told them to never get any closer than twice that distance, and that should he crawl to nearby, to stomp their feet and/or strike the ground w/ a stick, so he'll feel the vibrations (snake hear very little) and go away.

Periodically, I catch him and measure him...currently, he's right at 6'. He often suns himself on cool days on the corner of our front porch, which tends to get visitors quite excited at times.  

We leave him alone, he leaves up alone.


----------



## Angi (Jul 28, 2011)

Terry~ Do you have a lot of bushes and ground cover? I am always afraid I wil get bit by one I don't see.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

I have always heard that rattlers pair for life, meaning a second could be near. "FYI"


----------



## Angi (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no idea about that. Have not heard it before. We get so many I am sure another is near. This was my first this year (that I saw) but my nieghbors have had them. Well I had a little guy that I thought was a rattler a week or more ago, but he could have been a gopher. Anyway my next door neighbor had been doing some grading so that could have drove him out. I have heard that the babies stay near their nest for like a year or two and that kind of freaks me out as I have seen babies. One was tinny tiny  I know some of you would be thrilled to host these visitors, but I don't like them. Yes it is fear. I know they are not bad......


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 30, 2011)

Angi said:


> Terry~ Do you have a lot of bushes and ground cover? I am always afraid I wil get bit by one I don't see.



Fair amount, I suppose...lot of rose bushes by porch, a meadow for a front lawn.

The trick is to make noise (not walking "sneaky") and snakes'll avoid you.



Angi said:


> I have no idea about that. Have not heard it before. We get so many I am sure another is near. This was my first this year (that I saw) but my nieghbors have had them. Well I had a little guy that I thought was a rattler a week or more ago, but he could have been a gopher. Anyway my next door neighbor had been doing some grading so that could have drove him out. I have heard that the babies stay near their nest for like a year or two and that kind of freaks me out as I have seen babies. One was tinny tiny  I know some of you would be thrilled to host these visitors, but I don't like them. Yes it is fear. I know they are not bad......



Get a guinea hen or two...they keep snakes away.


----------



## natsamjosh (Jul 30, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Shortly after I bought our place (about 7-1/2 years ago), I discovered that there was a fairly good sized Western Diamondback living under the front porch...somehow, he aquired the name Old Moses. I showed the kids how far he could strike and told them to never get any closer than twice that distance, and that should he crawl to nearby, to stomp their feet and/or strike the ground w/ a stick, so he'll feel the vibrations (snake hear very little) and go away.
> 
> Periodically, I catch him and measure him...currently, he's right at 6'. He often suns himself on cool days on the corner of our front porch, which tends to get visitors quite excited at times.
> 
> We leave him alone, he leaves up alone.



Good to hear this. Not sure why people are so scared of snakes, seems like there are a million more things to worry about in life. I've relocated a few copperheads around here (central NC,) but I'm sure Western Diamondbacks are a whole lot more aggressive. Of course, your story might be fictitious if you don't post pictures!  I'd love to see Old Moses.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 30, 2011)

natsamjosh said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Shortly after I bought our place (about 7-1/2 years ago), I discovered that there was a fairly good sized Western Diamondback living under the front porch...somehow, he aquired the name Old Moses. I showed the kids how far he could strike and told them to never get any closer than twice that distance, and that should he crawl to nearby, to stomp their feet and/or strike the ground w/ a stick, so he'll feel the vibrations (snake hear very little) and go away.
> ...



Next time I see him I'll take a picture...may have to be a cell-phone pic, as my daughter usually has the good camera with her.


----------



## Angi (Jul 30, 2011)

I wanted a Guinea Hen, but we can not have any fowl or split hoved animals in our HOA, even though we live in a farm area. 

I think I do walk too quietly, I have been knocked over because my family doesn't know I am there. I have two huge boys. They always say don't sneak up on me, or how did you get there, or geez Mom......


----------

